# dog kicking dirt ?



## Mr.lee (Aug 2, 2008)

hey, know that my guy is coming to age when he pee and poop he kick up dirt?? you know like a bull when they about to run down some one lol
he also do this too when he see other dogs and stranger WEIRD... but it looks cool


----------



## Marty (Dec 10, 2005)

Females do it also...


----------



## Mr.lee (Aug 2, 2008)

lol yea that what iam talking about, it look cool i have not seen many that does this 
are there a lot of dogs that do this?


----------



## Marty (Dec 10, 2005)

Most dominant dogs do yes


----------



## DieselDawg (Jul 23, 2008)

Diesel started doing it after marking since about 11 months old...I think he is trying to tell me he wants a treadmill!!!

The funniest part is when a rear foot catches and he shoots forward...surprises himself.


----------



## Sydney (Aug 14, 2007)

funny that all the dogs in my house except the most dominant do this...oh well


----------



## Rock Creek Kennels (Oct 25, 2006)

Our Apache dog only does it when we're out of town! He never does it at home. But we have several others that do.

We had a rescue once that would hike his back leg and pee on his front leg!


----------



## Mr.lee (Aug 2, 2008)

lol i know wat you mean when my guy kicking he also pee .... the pee fly ever where lol


----------



## MetalGirl30 (Apr 15, 2008)

Rain has done it ever since she was a pup at 3 months old. She will kick up dirt and grass and then she will get in her stance with her head real high and chest out like she is somebody!!


----------



## OldFortKennels (Mar 10, 2006)

It a sign of dominance, they are marking their turf!


----------



## smokey_joe (Oct 14, 2005)

Both of my girls do it.


----------



## Patch-O-Pits (Jan 12, 2008)

Marty said:


> Most dominant dogs do yes


 I agree.

LOL Just be careful when you have them on rocks.


----------



## hell no they wont go (Oct 4, 2007)

dogs and other animals do it to spread their scent around basically marking their territory and yes a sign of dominance.


----------



## pitbullgirl22 (Jul 27, 2008)

We call it "chicken scratch". Lol!! Every one of mine do it all they way down to the 10mo old mini pin!


----------



## Passenger (Jun 10, 2008)

My male is 7 months old now and he does it non stop. If someone from the neighborhood is walking by the house in the afternoons making their routine exercise laps, and Zeus see's them he will most always start scratching and make this bark that is basically nothing more than a puff of hot air, lol. I think its cute


----------



## Mr.lee (Aug 2, 2008)

wow so many dogs does it i thought i was the only few


----------

